# Best way to make $50k+ for plastic surgery in a short period of time as a poor 20 year old?



## bignosesmallchin (Apr 6, 2022)

What should I do? My only option right now is to spend 2-3 years softmaxxing and working while living with my mom to save money in order to become status maxxed by 25 or under, is there any way this could be done quicker? If I have to I'll just work and save the majority of everything I make to put towards surgery (Rhino, bimax, genio, maybe otoplasty and canthoplasty). What can I do guys? I'd like to be close to status maxxed by 22 since I'm 20 now, and by then I'll have put on a good amount of muscle in the gym and have gotten at least 2 of those procedures done (bimax and rhino first). How do I become rich? I'm not necessarily retarded but I don't have my grade 12 yet (in community college getting it rn), I just never went to school when I was younger, I'm desperate y'all if someone can give me some solid advice on how I can elevate myself financially I will owe you forever and let you fuck my 10/10 wife when I get one with the help of your financial advice


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Apr 6, 2022)

do you own things ?
even books, clothes,etc that you dont use
start by selling this
you wont make 50k but thats a beginning I guess


----------



## bignosesmallchin (Apr 6, 2022)

Future chad said:


> do you own things ?
> even books, clothes,etc that you dont use
> start by selling this
> you wont make 50k but thats a beginning I guess


I mean how can I make that, not by selling things, I have maybe $10k of things in my possession and one of those things is $6k and can't be sold


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Apr 6, 2022)

sell virginity for $50k


----------



## bignosesmallchin (Apr 6, 2022)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> sell virginity for $50k


Is there anyone that would buy a 20 year old twinks virginity? I was thinking of selling myself into sexual slavery to some old rich cunt for a couple years as long as she pays for me to get hardmaxxed


----------



## koalendo (Apr 6, 2022)

bignosesmallchin said:


> she


good luck with that, it's gonna be a he


----------



## Chowdog (Apr 6, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## bignosesmallchin (Apr 6, 2022)

Chowdog said:


> View attachment 1624669


i'll do it for zyzz


----------



## looksmaxxed (Apr 6, 2022)

youtube videos showing ass. half million views in 2 days. suck on it

**


----------



## 2d v2 (Apr 6, 2022)

u gonna have to get a job then get a loan

look through all looksmax methods.


----------



## bogii (Apr 6, 2022)

bignosesmallchin said:


> Is there anyone that would buy a 20 year old twinks virginity? I was thinking of selling myself into sexual slavery to some old rich cunt for a couple years as long as she pays for me to get hardmaxxed


mirin your dedication tbh


----------



## bignosesmallchin (Apr 6, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> u gonna have to get a job then get a loan
> 
> look through all looksmax methods.


What kind of job should I get so I can pay off the loan quick? After I ascend I can probably pay it off by thirst trapping teen girls on tiktok but if that doesn't happen then what do you suggest?


----------



## 2d v2 (Apr 6, 2022)

bignosesmallchin said:


> What kind of job should I get so I can pay off the loan quick? After I ascend I can probably pay it off by thirst trapping teen girls on tiktok but if that doesn't happen then what do you suggest?


i made my own implants out of bone by bonesmashing my face. it took two years. So I don't know about making huge payments like this.

if u can get ur hands on a cheap vehicle, do uber eats. Just grind and grind and grind and you can make over a grand in a week if you are working huge shifts.

You gotta think of hard long laborous days without much relaxing time, you will be so tired at the end of your day you just want to fall asleep.

Uber, uber eats, doordash, lyft and postmates.

These platforms can get you very wealthy for somoene ur age if you are willing to work a lot, and I mean a lot.

Thats all I can suggest, cheers to your ascension.


----------



## bignosesmallchin (Apr 6, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> i made my own implants out of bone by bonesmashing my face. it took two years. So I don't know about making huge payments like this.
> 
> if u can get ur hands on a cheap vehicle, do uber eats. Just grind and grind and grind and you can make over a grand in a week if you are working huge shifts.
> 
> ...


I live in the country right now, but if I go to the City and live in my car, get a gym membership and do ubereats and other delivery jobs for a year do you think I could save up enough? I'm from Canada btw. The surgeries I need are rhino, bimax, canthoplasty, and maybe even jaw implants. Does this sound like a solid plan?


----------



## 2d v2 (Apr 6, 2022)

bignosesmallchin said:


> I live in the country right now, but if I go to the City and live in my car, get a gym membership and do ubereats and other delivery jobs for a year do you think I could save up enough? I'm from Canada btw. The surgeries I need are rhino, bimax, canthoplasty, and maybe even jaw implants. Does this sound like a solid plan?


consider all costs

Gym membership for showering month = $30

Gas = 1/4 of all profits

laundromat = like 15 dollars a month

food and all hygeine products = $150 a week

just add up the rest, i've lived in a car for a year and it's possible. If you are ready to literally grind till you look like a fucking ghoul every night when ur done, use every ounce of energy, and have no free time, sure it could work and you might be able to make that in a year.

Just remember what it is, you are getting implants and face work done. There are a lot of considerations to be made before getting implants. These things can fuck up your underlying bone structure and have other strange effects on your face as well. 

The payoff would be a lot of outside experience and social skills that would compliment the ascension.

I can't reccomend you get implants, I don't agree with it, but yes it's very possible to become rich these days, very easy to make money in this world.


----------



## bignosesmallchin (Apr 6, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> consider all costs
> 
> Gym membership for showering month = $30
> 
> ...


Bimax and rhino are my main focus anyways I just don't know if I need implants or not, and I'm not sure about canthoplasty either, since it can have risks. Would I be able to make enough in a year for bimax and rhino? Also in Canada I'm pretty sure bimax is cheaper by a lot since there are no hospital fee's here. And I'd be able to put in 12 hour days most days I think, I used to do that all the time when I was a laborer for a pool building business, how does my plan seem? Also check my other posts with my pics to see if you think I just need bimax and rhino, or do you think I need more?


----------



## Deleted member 18436 (Apr 7, 2022)

sell that ass and mouth thinking you can make 50k easy is a joke unless you have a very specific skillset you can make work


----------



## Veganist (Apr 7, 2022)

Where do you live? If you are in Western Europe/North America, you could probably work no expertise jobs like waiter, factory worker, delivering food etc. along with doing other side hustles and mass enough money in 1-2 years. If you are in a poor country where people work just to make ends meet, then it's gonna be impossible, unless you can borrow money from relatives. 

If I were 17 again I'd not join uni after I had finished school but opt to work some min. wage job for 2 years while living with parents to get some basic looksmax done before I enter university, as a more mature person who can enjoy his early 20s and have success at uni at the same time. I screwed up and wasted my years at uni instead and did no looksmax so I'm gonna transition into a female now 😔 it is what it is.


----------



## NOTCHADRIP (Apr 7, 2022)

buy doge


----------



## Britmaxxer (Apr 7, 2022)

get an easy qualification, such as an IT cert or some kind of easy trade, so your earning potential will increase. 6 months learning a skill (max) and then 2.5 years earning 30k instead of 3 years earning 20k is much better spent.


----------



## Lorsss (Apr 22, 2022)

move to switzerland


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Apr 22, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> i made my own implants out of bone by bonesmashing my face. it took two years. So I don't know about making huge payments like this.
> 
> if u can get ur hands on a cheap vehicle, do uber eats. Just grind and grind and grind and you can make over a grand in a week if you are working huge shifts.
> 
> ...


do you have before after?


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 26, 2022)

Crypto or copywriting 
Loan


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Apr 26, 2022)

there is barely any excuse not to be able to make $50k quickly if you have access to a computer


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 27, 2022)

Go long VIX - dyor


----------



## Central Cee (Apr 27, 2022)

how's your credit score? I'd say save up 20% of the total and then finance the rest. Yes you'll have to work afterwards to pay it off but think about it. People finance that much in tuition for worthless degrees. Hardmaxing will make you happier.


----------



## FrameMogger (Apr 27, 2022)

bignosesmallchin said:


> What should I do? My only option right now is to spend 2-3 years softmaxxing and working while living with my mom to save money in order to become status maxxed by 25 or under, is there any way this could be done quicker? If I have to I'll just work and save the majority of everything I make to put towards surgery (Rhino, bimax, genio, maybe otoplasty and canthoplasty). What can I do guys? I'd like to be close to status maxxed by 22 since I'm 20 now, and by then I'll have put on a good amount of muscle in the gym and have gotten at least 2 of those procedures done (bimax and rhino first). How do I become rich? I'm not necessarily retarded but I don't have my grade 12 yet (in community college getting it rn), I just never went to school when I was younger, I'm desperate y'all if someone can give me some solid advice on how I can elevate myself financially I will owe you forever and let you fuck my 10/10 wife when I get one with the help of your financial advice


Get a loan and say it’s for your future modeling career.


----------



## hrdder (Apr 27, 2022)

2d v2 said:


> if u can get ur hands on a cheap vehicle, do uber eats. Just grind and grind and grind and you can make over a grand in a week if you are working huge shifts.


Do you know a way i can do this if I am under 18 ?


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 28, 2022)

hrdder said:


> Do you know a way i can do this if I am under 18 ?


@2d v2


----------



## 2d v2 (Apr 28, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> @2d v2


lol how should i know? i work every day for hours on end to make money. I suggest doing the same unless you have some great youtube idea that takes off


----------



## Simon Stagg (Apr 29, 2022)

bignosesmallchin said:


> What should I do? My only option right now is to spend 2-3 years softmaxxing and working while living with my mom to save money in order to become status maxxed by 25 or under, is there any way this could be done quicker? If I have to I'll just work and save the majority of everything I make to put towards surgery (Rhino, bimax, genio, maybe otoplasty and canthoplasty). What can I do guys? I'd like to be close to status maxxed by 22 since I'm 20 now, and by then I'll have put on a good amount of muscle in the gym and have gotten at least 2 of those procedures done (bimax and rhino first). How do I become rich? I'm not necessarily retarded but I don't have my grade 12 yet (in community college getting it rn), I just never went to school when I was younger, I'm desperate y'all if someone can give me some solid advice on how I can elevate myself financially I will owe you forever and let you fuck my 10/10 wife when I get one with the help of your financial advice


Dm me, maybe I can help you.


----------



## APJ (Apr 29, 2022)

Corporate job + loan. In looksmaxxing terms $50k really isn’t all that much, bimax and rhino will *easily* eat up that 50k


----------



## Deleted member 17535 (Apr 30, 2022)

Go to casino


----------



## mvp2v1 (Apr 30, 2022)

bignosesmallchin said:


> What should I do? My only option right now is to spend 2-3 years softmaxxing and working while living with my mom to save money in order to become status maxxed by 25 or under, is there any way this could be done quicker? If I have to I'll just work and save the majority of everything I make to put towards surgery (Rhino, bimax, genio, maybe otoplasty and canthoplasty). What can I do guys? I'd like to be close to status maxxed by 22 since I'm 20 now, and by then I'll have put on a good amount of muscle in the gym and have gotten at least 2 of those procedures done (bimax and rhino first). How do I become rich? I'm not necessarily retarded but I don't have my grade 12 yet (in community college getting it rn), I just never went to school when I was younger, I'm desperate y'all if someone can give me some solid advice on how I can elevate myself financially I will owe you forever and let you fuck my 10/10 wife when I get one with the help of your financial advice


You could perhaps start a startup, raise money for it, then use some of those funds for it. But you would have to make sure its legal and if not well at leasd you will be attractive while in jail.


----------

